# periods after missed miscarriage



## susanne1985

morning ,

im new to the forum and not sure if i am posting in the correct part feel free to move if not in right place.

I found out at 16 weeks i had had a missed miscarriage with my 3rd child my other two children took this very hard as me and the hubby did! :( i delivered her on 17th septmeber 2011 and i bleg heavily and passed clots untill 8th dec 2011 and now i am awaiting my period and it hasnt arrived :/


----------



## OliveBay

Sorry for your loss. 

I haven't really got much to offer other than telling you about my own experience. I delivered on 24th Sept and bled for a couple of weeks, then after about 3 weeks of having no bleeding at all my next AF came along. Everyone has such very different experiences with this, but I believe you generally need to have about 3 weeks without bleeding before having a true period after a loss. Maybe your body is just taking its time to get back into the swing of things as you did have quite a long stretch of bleeding. As its been about a month since it stopped maybe AF will come along in the next week or two. Sorry I can't be any more help. :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, I'm very sorry to hear about your little girl. I lost my little boy at 16 weeks in September when my waters broke early.

As for the periods - you bled for a very long time - did you have a scan to check for retained products? 3 months is an awfully long time to be bleeding. I had retained products and had to have a D&E 10 days after delivery, which stopped the bleeding (or at least most of it) and pretty much reset my body clock and periods have been very regular ever since. I know it's different for everyone though, but I don't know much about periods returning after such a long bleed.

Hope your period returns soon. Would it be worth talking to the doctor?:hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

I am so sorry. Each of us is different. My last 2 losses, my AF returned at 5 weeks PP exactly. And it sounds like you had retained tissue, that is a long time to bleed. Hugs I truely am sorry for your loss.


----------

